# Huron River Water



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Just went out to check water levs ect...Blowen out atm and the rain just started .Must have came up 2 ft from yesterday.I say its going to be a few weeks before this is fishable  if we are lucky.Be Safe, Mich


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

On the bright side it should open the river up from the ice. I hope the guy who has the shanty just west of the mouth gets it out before it's fish structure.

Water coming up from the bottom should break the ice up while the rain coming down puts enough current in the river to wash it out. There will probably be a few places that lock the ice in still but we should be able to fish by boat within two weeks.


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

that bad eh? wow thats amazing! the water was great yesterday. boy am i glad i made it down to fish yessterday!!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

After this rain today and all the snow that is melting in the upper Huron,
it should be blown out by the weekend.
Although it might just push some eyes up before the season closes.

Mattt


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Those walleye have a calendar. I swear they always show up the day the season for them closes.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I looove catching them walleyes on the Huron when they come up.......They come in really thick on the Huron. It's pretty fun. The only thing is that I usually only catch them right before the season opens. Then the suckers come in really thick, followed by the silverbass, and smallies. I hooked a REALLY nice musky there once though in March. It broke my line right when I got it by shore. Wish I could have got a photo. I must admit I never do anygood at the steelheads there though.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Huron was high, but not murky, when I crossed it this morning. Other creeks I crossed were blown out. It might take a day or two for the murky water to work through the system on the Huron.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I just read a thread on how some one does no good on steelies in the huron . I think you must not give enough effort . I do agree some days are slow , but I definitly have had limit days out there from the foot bridge at hu roc to the new boat launch . Just regualr tactics work fine but I have caught some on things others dont try or wouldnt even beleive would catch steelies . I,ve fished this river for 20+ yrs and have learned some streches like the back of my hand . I find that if you get a couple of good techniques that work , stick to it . The huron tends to be a picky river when it comes to steelies , but if you put your time in and find the holes you will definitly hit fish . As for the walleyes , as long as the weather warms up and the water temp shoots up we may have some wallys come in early . I usually slay them a week or so before they go out of season no matter what . They'll bite every time too , just goota find what works and the proper weight to drift it . If your off on your weight or color , I've learned from expierience you'll be standing there watchin people catch fish . Just pay attention .


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Fishndude said:


> The Huron was high, but not murky, when I crossed it this morning. Other creeks I crossed were blown out. It might take a day or two for the murky water to work through the system on the Huron.


Might want to have your eyes checked there Fishndude.Water is mud big time.And on the rise. Going to be a few weeks at least,Mich


----------



## Lucky Chuck (Sep 24, 2005)

It doesnt take weeks for water to clear up,itll be a few days tops if we dont get more rain


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Lucky Chuck said:


> It doesnt take weeks for water to clear up,itll be a few days tops if we dont get more rain


Umm ok Think what ya will.I guess living on the river dont matter much  Mich


----------



## Lucky Chuck (Sep 24, 2005)

Please dont come off as some kinda know it all or something,Any sportsman on here wiould agree that if the rains stop it wont take weeks for t he water to be fishable


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

absolutly , it definitly does not take weeks for the river to filter itself of muddy water . With no bad weather it will take days .


----------



## Frogfish01 (Jan 25, 2007)

gunrod said:


> Those walleye have a calendar. I swear they always show up the day the season for them closes.


It's annoying!


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

anyone going to fish this weekend?? i might go down not sure what day though. a question has anyone taken the temp of the huron water lately?? i was just curious to see what it was.

stew


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Lucky Chuck said:


> Please dont come off as some kinda know it all or something,Any sportsman on here wiould agree that if the rains stop it wont take weeks for t he water to be fishable


You all know what .I give info on what i know to be .From here on out.No info from me what so ever.Make the trip and find out for yourselfs,Gl to all Mich


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

just checked the ann arbor stream flow and it is coming back down. the level is now at 13.2 feet and it was up around 13.5 feet yesterday. this may be a good sign for fishing this weekend if they didn't let the dam at belleville out. hopefully the water around flat rock is beginning to come back down too.


----------



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

I might try Sunday morning depending on the weather.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

13.5 is the upper limit that I would ever fish in the past. 

The cold will help make the runoff a little slower since many puddles will freeze. The problem with the cold temps coming back is that the lower end will melt slower. Where the river dumps into Erie is so low that it will often freeze almost to the bottom. This leads to two problems: new fish can't enter the system and the water/ice can't make it out as fast as it comes down. The water will find a spot to go to but the ice will pile up. Normally flows like this are a good thing but not until after the ice at the mouth so that new fish 'smell' the river and head up. Hopefully the river flows after ice out.


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

yea i did have a few good days when the water was above 13.5 but that was above the coffer at huroc and when it was a lot warmer then it is now. i can see what your saying about the ice at the mouth. i know its really shallow there and i could see how the ice could be as thick as the river is deep. i was down the other day during the storm becuase i forgot one of my little tackle boxes by the river on the 28th. i was lucky to find it in the same place but the water had almost washed it away. anyways there was tons of ice getting jammed up on one of the sharper bends in the river. it had to be backed up for almost 100 yards. it was neat to see but i hope it got flushed out!! i could see it starting to back up some of the water above the jam. i should have taken a picture. wait a minute then that would have given away one of my spots!!:lol:


----------

